# Pics of my tank



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Constructive criticism needed. I know it doesnt look all that great.. something is just off to me, so if any of you can help me scape this better let me know. SORRY MY CAMERA SUCKS! I need a new one. There is an amazon sword, java ferns, some kind of grass, and smoething else i dont remember the name but its a medium light plant. It's a standard 75 gallon tank.

















































Soon I am going to go get a C02 regulator. My powerhead got sand in it and burnt up, and you cant use an airstone in sand so I just dosed Flourish and am going to get another powerhead soon. Anything else I should get? Also, where can I get a good dual light strip for it so I can have atleast 1WPG?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I think you could use some more plants, and I would mix up those rocks in a more natural way instead of groups of two. Also some more driftwood couldn't hurt.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok cool. I have a hard time finding drfitwood around here. I think I am going to get a few more amazon swords anyway. i had some anacharis and my ps just tore them all to shreds so i am experimenting with these.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks good just needs a little more plants


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

What size tank?

i think you just need "more" of something....be it plants or driftwood or even rocks
based on my dealings with pygos, having a heavily planted tank is hard because they destroy everything lol...maybe step up the hardscaping with more rocks and driftwood and then fill in around that with some hardy easy to care for plants

look towards bigalsonline and drsfostersmith.com for some light fixtures....if you're gonna plant more than def shoot for over 1.3 but below 2.0 wpg (unless you want pressurized c02).

Its got potential man and i dig it...it'll be perfect in no time


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

agreed, driftwood and or more plants on the side...looks pretty bomb diggity so far though!


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

pretty cool, im personally not a fan of those rocks, i would consider removing them and adding driftwood instead of those rocks but thats me


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok cool thanks guys. I will mess with the rocks some and try to get a few more amazon swords in there.


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

think u need a nice pecseof driftwood and some more plants on the right side of the tank but fish look good


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Big Jon said:


> pretty cool, im personally not a fan of those rocks, i would consider removing them and adding driftwood instead of those rocks but thats me


I agree...replace the rocks with driftwood, or if you are going to also have rocks, keep them all of the same kind. Some more plants as well should have it looking even better. 1.5 watt/gallon or so would make for a nice low-light plant tank.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Will I need a C02 system?


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

platinum1683 said:


> Will I need a C02 system?


I have a heavily planted 75 gallon @ 1.5 watt/gallon, and I just dose a cap of Excel a day.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

got some more plants today... will post some pics up soon. Should be going sometime to get another light to put up there. I came home and one of my ps was on the bottom and tilting from side to side. He was almost dead so I checked my tank levels and everything came out fine, but ammonia which was at 4! I did a 40% w/c and hope he will be ok. Could adding plants cause this? What about rocks or driftwood?


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

what kind of driftwood you got ? some of them need to be soaked in boiling water


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah i boiled the new piece for about 2 hours last night. Same as the others.

Heres the new pics. Went and got some banana plants, amazon swords, and something else in the center... cant remember the name of it. Once again constructive criticism needed. I havent removed any of the rocks yet so... and sorry about the pic quality it doesnt do the tank justice. I just dont know if I have the touch for this like some of you do. I'm trying though, spent about 40 bucks on these plants so hopefully the ps wont tear them up too bad and they can have a chance to grow.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

It's looking better, but I think you're planting your plants too deeply in the sand. Especially in that last pic. Some of the base of that plant should be above the sand.

Don't know what the deal is with your ammonia problem. How long has the tank been running with fish?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ya nice tank


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Looks nice. I wound only suggest adding some taller plants.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

looks great.. still want to add some plants??


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Zip said:


> It's looking better, but I think you're planting your plants too deeply in the sand. Especially in that last pic. Some of the base of that plant should be above the sand.
> 
> Don't know what the deal is with your ammonia problem. How long has the tank been running with fish?


It's a potted plant. If you look close you can see the plastic around it. Its been runnning with fish for 7 months now. I did a w/c and that helped alot. I'm planning on doing another one tomorrow. I dont know if I want to add more plants or not? What do you think?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Aquatic Plant Forum*_


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

make sure there is no decaying food under sand or rock since you been playing with your set-up. Also stirring sand sometimes messes with water parameters from trapt crap underneath like food and whatever else.

If you want to buy plants and save $, check out aquadise on ebay. free shipping and good deals on plants.

You can also clip those shoots of that sword and they will grown into thier own swords.

You can do it the cheap way and go with shop lights, can get em at any Lowes, Home Depot, etc...

later bro


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

^ Be carefull ordering from aquadise. the dude has trouble ID'ing his plants and sending the right ones out. 
Hes good about refunds tho.

the plants you have in the pots. Take them out of their pots. and remove the rockwool from the roots. Be gentle.

As for your tank. with the plant mass you have in there I wouldn't bother going Pressurized CO2. you have alot of slow/low light growers. You don't really HAVE to go pressurized untill you get areound 3wpg or so. If you're worrying about getting to 1wpg then you have some time to hold off on the CO2. Order yourself a 2ltr of some Excel from big als. and you will be set for a while.

As curley mentioned sand can trap pockets of ammonia and after a pocket has formed you can have ammonia bursts when it gets stired up. you should also get yourself some trumpet snails to help keep the sand stired up.

So far the plants look good. Since sand is so bad for root feeders I would highly suggest getting some root tabs and puting them at the bases of your swords. This will help them take in the micro nutrients they need.

Aside from that it's looking good. I would probably wanna get a large peice of drift wood in there. Or move the big one you have to the center. You might think about tossing some Dwarf hairgrass in there around the rocks. I think that would look pretty cool. I dunno how well they would stay planted in sand tho.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Black,

So you got different plants then you ordered too? I thought it was just me that did...lol
yea, he is good about hooking it back up. He sent me extra and a bunch of samples. More like a grab bag, hahaha


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Curley said:


> Black,
> 
> So you got different plants then you ordered too? I thought it was just me that did...lol
> yea, he is good about hooking it back up. He sent me extra and a bunch of samples. More like a grab bag, hahaha


yeah today I'm not totally sure what the hell he sent me. It might have been the right plant after all but the image on his sale is so dramatically different then what I got or was expecting that I think its fair to say I got the wrong stuff. also he shorted me on a package of crypt balasane. no problem tho he gave me a full refund so I can't really complain except that I had to re tune plan for my 20 gal because of not getting the plant I was expecting.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

aquadise.......


----------

